# Koiteich ... oder doch zu klein?



## neutrino (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem Zacky mich auf die Tatsche hingewiesen hat, dass man bei den Teichbaudokus keine Kommentare abgeben kann, stelle ich meinen Beitrag nochmal hier ein.

Vielen Dank Zacky!

ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte mal unser "Projekt" vorstellen:

ursprünglich hatten wir in unserem Vorgarten einen kleinen Goldfischteich geplant. Vor kurzem wurden wir unverhofft mit Koi konfrontiert, haben gesehen, was das für schöne Fische sind, und möchte nun den Teich etwas größer, also hoffentlich für Koi geeignet, anlegen.
Wir haben allerdings von Koi und auch von Koiteichen eigentlich noch keine große Ahnung, deshalb: wir sind offen für konstruktive Kritik oder Vorschläge, wie etwas besser zu machen wäre.

Unser Teich wird jetzt in etwa 3 x 4,5 m groß (mehr gibt unser Vorgarten nicht her) und soll möglichst 1,8-2 m tief werden (kommt drauf an, wie weit wir problemlos runter kommen). Der Teich bekommt an einer Ecke auch eine Flachwasserzone. Er soll insgesamt trotz Koi doch eher naturnah werden, also mit Randbepflanzung und auch mit ein paar Seerosen.

Was die Technik anbelangt, da tappen wir noch ziemlich im Dunkeln. Es sollte möglichst wartungsarm sein, da wir beide Vollzeit arbeiten, trotzdem sollten sich die Kosten aber im Rahmen halten, am besten also die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Wir dachten schon an einen Filter im Schwerkraftsystem, ggfs. im Selbstbau.

Es sollen erst mal nur ca. 6 kleine Koi rein. Ich befürchte, es werden sehr schnell mehr als man sich zuerst denkt.

Was man bis jetzt sieht, wurde per Spaten gebuddelt. Da wir jetzt allerdings auf die ersten Steine stoßen, soll jetzt ein Minibagger her. Wahrscheinlich geht es mit den Buddelarbeiten erst am 9.5. weiter. Bis dahin sammeln wir fleißig Infos.

Ideen zu Sichtschutz an der Straße sind auch sehr willkommen 

VG Birgit


----------



## Zacky (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Birgit und auch hier nochmal ein Herzlich Willkommen. 

Wie sich das so liest, seid ihr schon auf dem richtigen Weg. Die Größe ist schon Ok für Koihaltung (wenn es wirklich nicht zu viel werden) und Schwerkraftfilterung sollte ein Muss sein, da es einfach das effektivste und energiesparendste System sein wird. Wichtig ist stets ein guter Vorfilter und das dann sollte mind. ein Siebfilter werden. Eine gute & ausreichende Biofilterstufe ist das Nächste, aber das bekommt man ganz gut als Selbstbau aus Regentonnen oder IBC hin. Hier ist lediglich wichtig, dass ihr innerhalb der Behälter genügend Platz für die Filtermedien habt. Zu eng gepackt, wird es nicht gut filtern.

Hierzu sollte man aber dennoch einen gewissen Platz für die komplette Filteranlage einplanen, denn etwas größer wird sie schon ausfallen. 

Aber durchstöbert erst einmal die ganzen vielen Beiträge hier und ihr findet in alle dem sicher auch eine Lösung für Euch.


----------



## Michael H (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Von mir auch mal ein Willkommen bei den Teich-Junky's ...

Nach Adam Riese und Eva Zwerg werden das Locker über 20 000 Liter . Das ist doch schon mal was und sollte auch reichen für ein Paar Koi . Obwohl es bestimmt nicht bei den 6 Koi bleiben wird .

Deine 3 x 4,5 m wo dein Teich Groß werden soll , bzw ist das die Größe des Vorgarten oder hast du bei den Massen noch Platz für den Filter ...?
So wie Zacky schon schreibt , geht ganz schnell und schon hast du Platz Probleme weil dein Filter nicht mehr hingeht. So eine Baumarkt Kiste kannste bei dem Volumen Vergessen denk ich mal , aber wie so oft im Teichbau scheiden sich da die Geister.
Beim Thema Wartungsarm fällt mir nur Vlieser oder Trommler ein , danach eine Biostufe und gut sollte es sein .
Da du den Filter selbst Bauen willst kannste da auch einiges Sparen . Hier im Forum in der Selbstbau Ecke wirste da bestimmt Fündig .

Freu mich schon auf die Bau- Doku .......

P.S.: Minibagger  , ist ja Langweilig


----------



## neutrino (24. Apr. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hierzu sollte man aber dennoch einen gewissen Platz für die komplette Filteranlage einplanen, denn etwas größer wird sie schon ausfallen.



Hm, wie groß ist etwas größer?
Wir haben neben dem Teich noch Platz, wo wir evtl. den Filter in die Erde versenken wollten. Ich schätze jetzt mal, ohne gemessen zu haben, ca. 2,50 m breit.
Alternativ hätten wir neben dem Teich eine Terasse, die unten drunter hohl ist. Dann wärs aber nix mit dem Schwerkraftsystem, platztechnisch wäre das aber die einfachste Lösung.

Versteh ich das richtig, dass man einen Vlieser oder Trommler und danach noch einen drei-Kammer-Filter mit Bürsten, Matten und z.B. __ Hel-X bräuchte?

Und noch eine Frage beschäftigt uns schon länger: wie reinigt man die Schwerkraftfilter? Die Dinger stehn doch irgendwo in einem Schacht und die Ablassöffnung ist ganz unten. Wie und wohin lässt man das Schmutzwasser ab?

Och, ich muss sagen, dass ich den Minibagger ganz spannend finde  ;-)


----------



## Michael H (24. Apr. 2015)

neutrino schrieb:


> Hm, wie groß ist etwas größer?
> Und noch eine Frage beschäftigt uns schon länger: wie reinigt man die Schwerkraftfilter? Die Dinger stehn doch irgendwo in einem Schacht und die Ablassöffnung ist ganz unten. Wie und wohin lässt man das Schmutzwasser ab?



Hallo

Kommt halt auch an was du nimmst . Für einen IBC ist schon mal locken 1,5 qm weg inklusiv Verrohrung .

Die Schwerkraftfilter stehen nicht irgendwo , Schwerkraft heißt nur , das Wasser läuft von alleine in deinen Filter der mit der Oberkante genauso hoch ist wie deine Teichoberkante und du brauchst keine Pumpe die wiederum viel Strom kostet . In die Letzte Kammer ( Tonne ) kommt dann ein LH ( Luftheber ) der sehr viel Weniger Strom braucht wie ein Pumpe .
Sauber machen kannste das ganze mit einem Schlammsauger von oben .

_Anmerkung: Habe den Text entsprechend umformuliert!_ _Grüße Zacky (Mod)_


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Apr. 2015)

Also Ick muss doch nochmal nach haken , 
die Fläche sollte so reichen für ein Koiteich nur solltest du dann den Teich mit Schalsteinen , also Mauern , bauen ! ---Koipool bei uns 
Wenn du den Teich eher wie einen Solchen machen möchtest , ist die Fläche zu klein um auf genug Wasservolumen  zu kommen !
Ick bin mit Ca 3,5m x 5m und  diversen Ebenen , für Seerosen zBsp , und nicht so steilen Teichwänden  auf Ca 18500 l gekommen 
Und auch von mir  
Naja , eigentlich sollte hier ein Herzlich Willkommen Smily hin ! Wo issen der ? Könnte man den wieder einflechten ?


----------



## Zacky (24. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Birgit.

Für einen vernünftigen Filteraufbau an einem Koiteich sollte Platz für einen Trommler oder Vlieser oder Endlosbandfilter sein. Das sind jedoch die teuersten, aber auch effektivsten Vorfilter für einen mit Koi besetzten Teich. Wenn es ganz hartnäckig bei den 6 Koi bleibt, wird es anfangs gar nicht so schwer sein, den Teich sauber zu halten, aber die Erfahrung der Leute hier im Forum ist häufig die, sind es 6 dann sind es im nächsten Jahr nochmal 2-3 kleine und das Jahr drauf auch noch der eine ganze besondere Koi. Dann bist Du schon bei 10 Koi und dann wird es auch schon knapp bei eurem Teichvolumen.

Will damit sagen, dass es zum Anfang nicht das absolute High-End-Gerät sein müsste, aber der Platz für einen späteren Einbau eines kompakten Filters inkl. besserer Vorfilter sollte eingeplant sein. Oder halt gleich richtig.

Schwerkraft bedeutet so viel wie, dass das Wasser mehr oder minder von alleine auf Grund von Differenzunterschieden, die Du mit einer Förderpumpe (meist) im Filter erzeugst, das Wasser aus dem Teich alleine nachläuft. Solche Schwerkraftliter befinden sich alle mit der Oberkante knapp über Wasserlinie. Zum Saubermachen, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Die Eine wäre die Sache mit dem Aussaugen des Schmuddels mit einem Teichsauger. Die andere Variante wäre, den Filter im Erdreich erreichbar zu machen und am Boden der Filtermodule sog. Schmutzablässe mit Zugschiebern einzubauen. Eine Reinigung ist meistens nur 1-2 x im Jahr nötig. Im Frühjahr zum Starten (wenn der Filter im Winter durchläuft) und auf jeden Fall würde ich im Herbst empfehlen, wenn es in die Winterpause geht. Das (Schmutz-)Wasser kannst Du in eine Sammel- oder Sickergrube laufen lassen und zum Garten wässern nutzen. Dazwischen irgendwo noch eine Siebkorb, der den groben Schmutz separat auffängt und das Wasser wie gesagt, zum Gießen nutzen oder versickern lassen.

Was die Filteranlagen selbst betrifft, ist es alles eine Frage des Budgets und des handwerklichen Geschicks. Es gibt sehr gute Komplettfilter (Trommel-, Endlosband oder Vliesfilter) mit integrierter Biostufe fertig zu kaufen. Das ist meistens Helix oder Bio-Chips, die auf Grund ihrer Struktur viel Fläche für Bakterien bieten und wenig Volumen im Filterbehälter benötigen. Dann.liegst Du aber bei solchen Neugeräten bei guten 5000,-€ das Stück.

Man kann es sicherlich auch deutlich günstiger selbst bauen, aber dies braucht wieder etwas mehr Platz, da die einzelnen Filtertonnen (häufig IBC oder Regentonnen 300 l) schon Platz brauchen. Auch die dazwischen liegende Verrohrung samt Absperrhähne/Zugschieber sollte man nicht vergessen.

Das soll Euch aber bitte keine Angst machen, denn mit guter Vorplanung bekommt man es eigentlich fast überall hin.


----------



## neutrino (24. Apr. 2015)

Was wäre denn mit einem Beadfilter? Soweit ich gesehen habe, brauchen die relativ wenig Platz.
Taugen die was?
Da gäbe es bei Koi-Discount z.B. das Komplettangebot "Superbeadfilter klein Schwerkraftversion"
http://koi-discount.de/teichfilter/...ein-schwerkraftversion-exklusiv-variante.html


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2015)

Michael,   nicht Deinen Beitrag....eher meinen Beitrag ...Erklärung: Hättest Du deinen Beitrag noch bearbeiten können, sollte meiner (als Hinweis) gelöscht werden!

Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2015)

Zwischen __ Buchsbaum und Betonmauer Bambus pflanzen. Aber entweder Horstartigen oder eine Rizomensperre einbauen.


----------



## neutrino (9. Mai 2015)

So, jetzt ist der 9.5. rum und der Mann mit dem Minibagger hat uns versetzt :-( Es ging also seit meinem ersten Beitrag hier noch kein Stück weiter mit unserem Teich. Müssen jetzt mal schauen, wann wir jetzt den Bagger bekommen können.

Die Idee mit dem Bambus gefällt mir übrigens ganz gut. Ob jetzt zwischen den Buchsbäumen weiß ich noch nicht, aber irgendwo werden wir bestimmt Bambus pflanzen.


----------



## Michael H (9. Mai 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> P.S.: Minibagger  , ist ja Langweilig



Hallo
Schippe in die Hand und Los geht .......


----------



## neutrino (9. Mai 2015)

Och nööö


----------



## neutrino (11. Mai 2015)

Heute, ganz unvorhergesehen kam er, der Mann mit dem Bagger und wir fingen gleich an zu buddeln. Eine Sache hatten wir so nicht erwartet. Das Fundament der Stützmauer zur Strasse kam gleich unter der Grasnarbe. Vielleicht hätten wir vorher mal probegraben sollen . Das heisst jetzt leider, dass wir weit von 2 Metern Tiefe weg sind und auch nicht so nah an die Mauer dran können. Es fehlt uns also an Ausbreitungsmöglichkeiten in allen Dimensionen. Nach langem hin- und herüberlegen haben wir uns jetzt entschlossen, es bei einem kleinen Teich zu belassen. Wahrscheinlich können dann eben keine Koi rein. Es werden halt Goldfische. Ewig schade aber wir möchten halt auch keinen allzu großen Aufwand betreiben, um die Mauer abzustützen.
Was die Teichtechnik angeht, da haben wir uns schon bei den Infos für den Koiteich schwer getan. Jetzt wo wir ein bisschen Licht am Ende des Tunnels gesehen haben, müssen wir halt wieder von vorne anfangen.

Welche Filter nimmt man denn am besten für eine Golditeich? Da kann es doch sicher ein bisschen kleiner und preisgünstiger sein, oder?
Sind im Goldfischteich auch Bodenabläufe sinnvoll oder übertrieben?

VG Birgit


----------



## Patrick K (11. Mai 2015)

ja und nuu, das Zauberwort heist Vorschlaghammer ,unn druff uff die Mutti 

na gut es geht auch mit dem Wacker oder einer Hilti

 Gruss Patrick


----------



## neutrino (11. Mai 2015)

Ok da hab ich mich glaub ich missverständlich ausgedrückt.
Die mutti is das Fundament für die stützmauer der Kreisstraße. Die Mauer steht da noch drauf. Die haun wir lieber nicht weg. Sollten vllt eher noch abstützen 
Wir wollten an der Mauer entlang ein Stück nach unten aber die Mauer hört gleich unter der Grasnarbe auf und wir laufen Gefahr, das Fundament zu untergraben wenn wir da weiter machen.


----------



## Patrick K (11. Mai 2015)

Was macht die Mutti in deinem Garten ?

Díe sollen die Stützmauer unter die Strasse baue, die Nasebäre


----------



## neutrino (12. Mai 2015)

die steht da schon seit 70 Jahren. Hat mein Uropa da hin gebaut. Oberhalb der Mauer ist auch noch 1,5 m Gartenstreifen, der zu uns gehört. Wir befürchten aber, dass diese Mauer nicht nur unseren oberen Gartenstreifen, sondern auch die Straße noch mit abstützt.
Am Mittwoch kommt ein Freund, der Bauingenieur ist und lange im Tiefbau gearbeitet hat. Wir hoffen er kann helfen und Entwarnung geben.
Eigentlich müssten wir ja beim Bauherrn, also beim Kreis nachfragen aber ich glaub da machen wir ein riesen Fass auf.


----------



## neutrino (12. Mai 2015)

Heute ging es weiter mit dem Minibagger - so ganz haben wir doch noch nicht aufgegeben. Die erste Schicht ist weg, jetzt müssen wir schaun, wie weit wir mit Schippe und Spaten noch runter kommen. Eine Sache ist gut: wir haben guten Mutterboden auszuheben, mit nur wenigen Steinen drin. Ich hege also die leise Hoffnung, dass wir da doch vielleicht wenigstens noch auf 1,5 m Tiefe kommen. Das wird zwar nur sehr langsam weiter gehen, weil wir nicht so ausdauernde "Schipper" sind, aber egal. Fische kommen eh erst nächstes Jahr rein.
Der Garten ist eine einzige Wüstenei - meine schönen Himbeersträucher :-(
Ich stell hier später noch ein paar Fotos rein ... obwohl ... man sieht nicht viel Veränderung. Nur die Erdaushubberge sind größer geworden. Wo kommt das ganze Zeug bloß her? Das Loch ist doch noch so klein ;-)


----------



## Michael H (12. Mai 2015)

neutrino schrieb:


> Die erste Schicht ist weg, jetzt müssen wir schaun, wie weit wir mit Schippe und Spaten noch runter kommen.



So muß das ....likelikelike

Bin schon Gespannt auf die Bilder ...


----------



## neutrino (14. Mai 2015)

Jetzt endlich die versprochenen Bilder


----------



## neutrino (29. Mai 2015)

So, es geht weiter: hatten gestern eine Teichberatung [emoji1]  Viele neue Anregungen haben wir gekriegt. Jetzt werden nochmal ein paar Skizzen gemacht.
Der Teich bekommt aber sehr wahrscheinlich eine Bodenplatte aus Brton u wird mit Schalsteinen gebaut. Beim Filter werden wir uns eohl erst mal für die kostengünstige Siebfilter-Biostufe-Variante entscheiden. Wir versuchen die Filterkammer so groß wie möglich zu machen. Evtl rüsten wir später auf.


----------



## neutrino (29. Mai 2015)

Sind denn hier eigentlich von Euch welche aus Großraum Aschaffenburg? Wären dankbar fürKoiteiche, die man sich mal anschauen könnte [emoji4]


----------



## stromer68 (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ich wohne in Haingrund falls das euch was hilft...In Erlenbach wüsste Ich noch einen.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## neutrino (29. Mai 2015)

Meinst Du Koi-Ebert in Erlenbach?

Haingrund sagt mir nix, nur Hainburg [emoji4]
 Ahh grad mal geschaut: im Odenwald. Ist ja grad um die Ecke. Welche Filtertechnik hast Du denn?


----------



## stromer68 (29. Mai 2015)

Derzeit noch Vortex und Bürsten alles in Schwerkraft mit Luftheber .
Ja genau Koi Ebert ist sicherlich informativ sich mal mit ihm zu unterhalten.


----------



## neutrino (29. Mai 2015)

Da warn wir beim Frühlingsfest. Ne tolle Anlage aber schon allein von der Größe her nicht mit unserem kleinen Teich zu vergleichen.
Haben dort aber Bruno Mehling kennengelernt und mit ihm haben wir uns lang über die Möglichkeiten unterhalten.


----------



## stromer68 (29. Mai 2015)

Ahja na immerhin hat es euch dann ja was gebracht mein Teichlein hat auch nur knapp über 20m³ und für mich ist das in Erlenbach eine Riesenanlage .


----------

